

Ask HN: What sort of tweets annoy you? - thomasswift

I am working on a tool to analyze twitter followers tweets and give some statistics to decide if they should be unfollowed.<p>Here is a short list of things that I am thinking of including.<p><pre><code>  Percentage of Retweets (things like RT, PLS RT etc.)
  Time span of tweets (too often, too fast)
  Duplicate Links to same sites 
  #followfriday people
</code></pre>
Twitter is many things to many different people, but what annoys you about some your followers that you would want to filter and see?<p>If you'd like to keep it private, my address is in my profile.
======
tdavis
I'd say about 95% of the tweets I receive annoy me. Anything automated (I just
did X at Y.com), location information (I don't give a fuck where you are right
now), requests for RT, unnecessary high volume from a specific user...

Basically, unless you're tweeting something hilarious, an incredibly important
piece of information about your life, or something you think your followers
could be interested in (good article, certain photos, etc.) then I'm annoyed.
I wouldn't even follow myself, given the opportunity.

------
knieveltech
Irritating: \- inane tweets: I dont care what you had for lunch

\- tweeting constantly: I don't want to scroll down to get through your most
recent thicket of tweets.

\- Constant retweeting: If you don't have anything of your own worth tweeting
why are you on twitter?

\- stupid #tweets (contests, followfriday, etc)

------
aberman
3,000 #moonfruit tweets in a row.

Tweets about how many followers you have (i.e. just reached 8,000 followers)

~~~
thomasswift
YES! are the #spymaster ones done yet, haven't seen that many floating around

------
lastkarrde
People who tweet what they eat. I don't mind the occasional 'those berries
were nice' but some people go over the top. The exception to this rule is if
they post a picture (twitpic) with it. You could analyze "eat", "lunch",
"dinner" keywords.

People who RT everything someone says. For example I follow several web
designers and programmers as well as Nettuts. Nettuts just RTs everything the
other people tweet. Very annoying.

As other people have mentioned #moonfruit and #squarespace. Very annoying when
they do it every single day. (Mayby analyse frequent hashtags in a certain
period of time?)

------
swellular
1 Too many tweets 2 Tweets that are too salesy 3 Tweets about "the
twittersphere," "twitterans," and "OMFG you tweeple are soo amazing"

------
jdowdell
Some of above Twitter problems bum me out too. But a different problem is a
tweet you can't figure out on its own -- where you have to click a hidden
link, or pull up someone else's conversation to figure out what the first
message is saying. Before hitting "send", please read it back, see if it might
make sense to other people too.

------
satyajit
I once had David Pogue on my twitter, becuase I reallly loved his talk at EG
conference. But took him off in about 2 weeks. I just hated his rate of
tweets. It wasn't all that inane tweets (lunch dinner)... but c'mon.. go easy
man!

------
Jem
#moonfruit, #spymaster, #yetanotherbloodycontest

Carrying out an entire conversation - a few tweets back and forth is fine but
when you're racking up 30-40 in a row it's irritating.

